

Storyframes--Super creative holiday cards. Mailed from your iPhone. To everyone. - talpert
http://feltapp.com

======
talpert
Today only, enter code HN at checkout and send up to five Storyframes to
anyone, anywhere for free.

------
b_mihai
Just downloaded it. The frames are awesome!

